# [Mini-Cómo] Sincronizar reloj por Internet

## pcmaster

Cómo configurar nuestro sistema para que mantenga la hora sincronizándola con servidores de Internet. A mí me ha funcionado con la versión 4.2.0-r2 de ntp funcionando bajo gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r6:

1- Instalamos el paquete ntp:

# emerge -v ntp

2- En /etc/ntp.conf, aseguramos de tener las siguientes líneas:

```

driftfile /var/lib/ntp/ntp.drift  # esta en mi sistema ya estaba

server 0.es.pool.ntp.org

server 1.es.pool.ntp.org

server 2.es.pool.ntp.org

```

Nota: si no vivimos en España, cambiamos es por el indicativo de nuestro país.

3- En /etc/conf.d/ntp.client, ha de poner: 

```

NTPCLIENT_CMD="ntpd"

NTPCLIENT_OPTS="-q"

NTPCLIENT_TIMEOUT="30"

```

4- Lanzamos los demonios y os ponemos en el arranque, para que se inicie automáticamente al iniciar nuestro Gentoo:

# rc-update add ntpd default

# rc-update add ntp-client default

# /etc/init.d/ntp-client start

# /etc/init.d/ntpd start

Nota: los servidores que he puesto son los que había en el howto que usé para configurar mi sistema, y FUNCIONAN. Pero hay otros, como por ejemplo hora.rediris.es.

----------

## Membris

Yo lo sincronizo manualmente de vez en cuando con este script de nuestro compañero Neuronal:

```
#!/bin/sh

#

# script  : syncDate.sh

# version : 1.0

# author  : enrique@barbeito.org

# date    : miÃ© ago 27 01:50:53 CEST 2003

#

# Requirements:

#  - rdate (http://www.freshmeat.net/projects/rdate)

#

# Description:

#  Un simple script para sincronizar la hora de nuestro sistema.

#  Muy Ãºtil si lo usamos con CRON

#

# ##

        

# lista de servidores. deja descomentado el que quieras:

SERVIDOR="ntp.escomposlinux.org"

# SERVIDOR="gong.uv.es"

# SERVIDOR="hora.unex.es"

# SERVIDOR="hora.unizar.es"

# SERVIDOR="hora.ua.es"

# SERVIDOR="time.nist.gov"

        

rdate -s $SERVIDOR

hwclock --systohc
```

----------

## zorth

hola.

si soluciones hay muchas y combinaciones tambien  :Very Happy: 

el tema de la hora es que llevo notando en los ultimos kernels de la rama 2.6x como los gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.10-r6 y el 2.6.11-r4 que uso ahora, que el reloj se acelera el solito. pero lo increible en mi caso, es que no me sincronica el ntpd ni a ostias  :Smile: 

```

sáb mar 19 17:43:34 Kronos zorth # ntpq -pn

     remote           refid      st t when poll reach   delay   offset  jitter

==============================================================================

 217.125.14.244  129.132.2.21     2 u  567 1024  377  138.068  -95028. 7808.48

 158.49.8.2      130.206.3.166    2 u  559 1024  377   76.890  -95086. 7820.00

 80.83.192.129   130.149.17.21    2 u  562 1024  377  474.691  -95180. 7924.09

 141.82.30.252   130.149.17.8     2 u  560 1024  377  115.748  -95082. 7802.92

 80.33.107.110   .INIT.          16 u    - 1024    0    0.000    0.000 4000.00

 80.33.107.110   217.125.14.244   3 u  554 1024  377  120.027  -95138. 7822.30

 80.38.245.22    198.123.30.132   2 u  557 1024  377  533.774  -95296. 8016.20

sáb mar 19 17:43:41 Kronos zorth # /etc/init.d/ntpd stop

 * Stopping ntpd...                                                            [ ok ]

sáb mar 19 17:44:02 Kronos zorth # /etc/init.d/ntp-client restart

 * Setting clock via the NTP client 'ntpdate'...

host found : 244.Red-217-125-14.pooles.rima-tde.net                   

sáb mar 19 17:42:32 Kronos zorth #

```

aqui se ve que cuando hago un ntp-client restart tenia las 17:44:02 y tras hacerlo, las 17:42:32, justo 1 minuto y medio en:

```

sáb mar 19 17:42:32 Kronos zorth # uptime

 17:46:42 up  3:25,  3 users,  load average: 0.13, 0.18, 0.17

```

de ahi que cada dia se adelante casi 12 mins.

pero a lo que iba. el problema de la hora va muy ligada a temas mas importantes como los emerges, las compilaciones, aplicaciones de sistema y sobre todo a los paquetes de red como sucede con mldonkey por eje.. basta que estes corriendo un programa p2p y se actualice la hora para que las conexiones queden cascadas al instante. la hora, va en los paquetes tcp.

creo, que seguire investigando a ver si averiguo algun dia de estos el por que pasa esto con el tema del reloj. porque como digo, he probado ya cientos de combinaciones relacionadas con /etc/ntp.conf, /etc/conf.d/ntpd y ntp-client, /etc/adjtime, rdate, ntpdate -b server, hwclock --systohc, --hctosys, --noadjfile --utc y --localtime, /etc/rc.conf hora local y utc..... etc etc etc

saludos.

----------

## Membris

Pues me dejas O_o zorth, yo la última vez que lo sincronicé fue hace algo más de un mes, y cuando lo sincronicé hace poco el reloj sólo varió en unos pocos segundos, jamás he notado tanta diferencia :S

edito: ahora estoy con gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.11-r4, siempre he seguido más o menos las actualizaciones de la rama estable. Yo creo que eso quizás dependa más de la placa base, porque sí que recuerdo que hace un par de años me pasaba algo parecido.

----------

## pcmaster

Si sicronizáis manualmente el reloj, puede que tras la sincronixzación el reloj hay ido para atrás (por ejmeplo, que pase de las 16:05 a las 15:5 :Cool: . En ese caso, hay problemas, como ya habeis dicho.

Si lo hacéis como he puesto en el mini-como, eso no pasa, porque ntpd mantiene la hora sincronizada.

A mí me funciona bien con el kernel gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-r6. Actualizo el mini-como para que conste.

.

----------

## shutdown

No entiendo porque es tan importante tener este servicio activado.

Una vez puesto el reloj de la computadora en hora, como es que al cabo de un tiempo hay este desfase?

Es solo curiosidad, parece como si el reloj del ordenador no funcionase correctamente (como ejemplo, yo no tengo el despertador sincronizado con nada).

Saludos.

----------

## pcmaster

Tienes razón, pero los relojes de los Pc nunca han sido un prodigio de exactitud, más bien lo contrario. seguro que tu reloj de pulsera es más exacto.

Piensa que un PC está sometido a cambios de temperatura, que un reloj normal no sufre, supongo que ese será uno de los factores que influyen.

Además, algunos programas pueden fallar si, al acceder a un servidor, las horas no son correctas.

Por eso, sincronizar el reloj con ntp soluciona todos los problemas relacionados con la hora.

----------

## -KuRT-

Hola!

A mi tambien se me desajustaba el reloj cada dos por 3..iba super rapido  y era debido a un fallo en el apic

Prueba a poner en la linea de tu kernel esto:   no_timer_check=0

A mi me soluciono el problema  :Smile: Last edited by -KuRT- on Thu Nov 17, 2005 7:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> pero los relojes de los Pc nunca han sido un prodigio de exactitud

 

No lo han sido por una razón muy sencilla: estupidez.

La electricidad (al menos en España) está a 50Hz. Pues bien cada 50Hz, ni uno más ni uno menos, transcurre un segundo, la cuenta sale redonda... exceptuando los portátiles cuando están con batería, pero sería tremendamente sencillo hacer que solo sincronicen cuando están con AC. Si el sistema operativo se encargase de mantener un margen de cálculo acerca de cuantos Hz de CPU se requieren para que transcurra un segundo, problema resuleto de por vida.

Tuve un ordenador con una CPU de 8bit, sí sí... y con este sistema y ni el más mínimo reloj hardware, iba (nunca mejor dicho) como un reloj.

Realmente creo que los problemas de desincronización se deben a no añadir HPET en Processor type and features y RTC en character devices, pero bueno, esa es otra historia.

----------

## zorth

hola.

a mi hasta la fecha, con cualquier kernel de la rama 2.6.x, tanto con devfs como udevfs, el reloj me adelanta una burrada si uso en el nucleo la opcion dentro de " I/O apic support on uniprocessors" y esto es debido en mi caso " particular " por usar una Abit nf7s 2.0 con nforce2

el motivo aqui→

http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0410.1/1505.html

y la solucion tambien, " solo " que, en " mi caso de nuevo ", si comiplo el nucleo con I/O apic desactivado, en el boot obtengo unos bonitos mensajes del tipo

disabling IRQ xx

y deja de cargar.

he probado a cambiar de ranura pci la soundblaster live 1024 asi como la controladora sata y.... mismo resultado.

asi que.... creo haberme por ahora, resignado a ver como el reloj se me adelanta mas de un cuarto de hora cada dia.

... cosas de linux  :Very Happy: 

y sobre NTP / NTPD.... si se esta en un caso como el mio, con un drift de reloj tan brutal como el mio, es imposible al 100% que ntpd sincronice absolutamente nada. comprobado.

ntpd solo funciona cuando el drift es muy poquito y cada 24h adelanta unos segundos o menos.

saludos.

----------

## zorth

 :Shocked: 

hola.

solo queria añadir que en las gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r2, con Hpet y Power Management Timer Support habilitados, con I-O acpi support y en una placa con nforce2 la cual siempre me ha desajustado el reloj hasta los 15 mins diarios.... ahora, parece ser que el problema por fin! se ha solucionado  :Smile: 

si alguien tiene problemas de desajuste de reloj muy fuerte, que pruebe estas fuentes. si alguien necesita la config del kernel que tengo para amd xp 3.0, abit nf7s 2.0 con nforce2 la puedo postear.

saludos.

----------

## sasho23

Ha mi me servido e mini-howto.asi que gracias pcmaster por tu trabajo.

----------

